# Took ICD-10 Assessment and Passed!



## Floraluv84 (Mar 23, 2015)

Foremost I would like to say I was not all that thrilled  with taking mandatory ICD 10 test but it's required so eventually you have no other choice unless want to lose credential I had ICD 10 training via job through precyse like 6 months ago so to get myself prepared and refreshed I hesitated first purchasing the Practice Proficiency Assessment $29.95 knowing that I still had to pay $60.00 for timed assessment 3.5 hours and then pass at minimum score 80% but I got over it.                                    I studied for test about 2 weeks then finally took exam and it was not too challenging I finished within 3 hours and reviewed then submitted crossing my fingers praying,hoping I passed I got my score within secs showed  I PASSED   with a 91% so I suggest use of studying Practice Proficiency Assessment it gave me more confidence since it mimic real test.
I hope this is encouraging best luck to everyone!


----------



## slgarland (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats! I took classes late in 2013 and then slacked off when ICD 10 got delayed. I need to start studying again and take the test!


----------



## gaby051 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Congrats!*

I am studying for it now, maybe i'll be ready for it within 2 weeks as well. 
I wanted to ask you, are you able to print the certificate right away? and does it have the date of completion on it? Just curious to know as my employer will be reimbursing me for it


----------



## tvaughn (Apr 4, 2015)

*I passed too!!!*

Took my assessment exam and passed as well. Was confused at first cause it didnt say the actual words "Passed" but i made the score needed. Is there anywhere on our AAPC site to print out proof we passed or do they send you a certificate in the mail? TIA


----------



## dbolch01 (Sep 26, 2015)

*Was confused too!*

I was just as confused- I had to go back in and look at my grades, but I am unable to find the certificate.  everyone I know has immediately printed theirs...what am I missing???


----------



## Lazarus (Oct 21, 2015)

I too was wondering if theres some sort of certificate you get when you pass. I got an email from AAPC for one of their sales and there was a picture of a Certificate of ICD-10-CM Proficiency but I spoke with a friend of mine who passed a couple of months ago and she said you don't get anything.


----------



## espressoguy (Oct 22, 2015)

If you go back into the section where you took the test you will have the ability to print out a certificate. Also, on the Verify Credentials section of the website you can enter your membership number and it will show all of your certifications plus your ICD-10 status.


----------



## Prftpam (Dec 13, 2015)

*Test Results*

I took my ICD-10 test today (Sunday) and haven't seen my results. I went back into the site and couldn't find anything. How long does it take to post your score?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 13, 2015)

Prftpam said:


> I took my ICD-10 test today (Sunday) and haven't seen my results. I went back into the site and couldn't find anything. How long does it take to post your score?



It should automatically show your score once you completed the exam. When you log back in where you took your test it should still have the score.


----------



## bag4498 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Proficiency Assessment Expectations?*

Hi,
I purchased the 50 practice questions from AAPC for $30, and I also purchased the study guide for $100. The study guide is not multiple choice. I'm just wondering what to expect on the real exam (75 questions)? Has anyone practiced with both? The study guide is pretty annoying with not having multiple choice questions. I did good on the 50 practice question. I'm just frustrated I spent that much money on the guide and its not at all what I expected for preparing for the exam.


----------



## barbarasmith_527@yahoo.com (Dec 19, 2015)

What exactly did you study? Any help would be appreciated.. TIA


----------

